# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI-1


----------

,..    4    5       .    uw3di      500.,     dx men     5000.   ,    .

----------


## RU3ACE

DI  500...   ,      .        ,           5000   .

----------


## AlexanderT

,  2500-3500 .     . -    500, -    5000.

----------

500      ,            .       .     .      . :           5000  , ...           ,    ,    .     ,  .    ,             (  -- ),     ..  .     :      ,   .       .  ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 500      ,            .       .     .      . :           5000  , ...           ,    ,    .     ,  .    ,             (  -- ),     ..  .     :      ,   .       .  ...



        .                     -78     -250             .                        2 -50.
                     UW3DI-1.


             .                   ,           ...

       UW3DI     .
          ?              ''   .''               ,      UW3DI    .


  ,            .                                :Smile:  
             .



73

----------


## R9LZ

> ...


 .     (: SOS),       .         ....
  ,      .

----------


## Konstantin-2

!   ,            .        ,      (    )    ,   3          160       3,       -      .   ,           - . 


.

----------


## R9LZ

> UA9CBA   ..    
>      -78          -81.


    UA9CBA,       -  -,   -    ,  ,-    . -  , - (       )      (  ,     ),   ....
    -      .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     DI       ,    10,  RA3AO ,        :P


  a         10     ,       a  ..  :Smile:  

          -2,        
                  .           ,           ?  :Smile:  

73

----------

,     ,
      ,       
 ,   ,   ,   .
10    .

    !

:          ,
  (   ..),
     ,  ,     
,    -"     ",   .
     ,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> :          ,
>   (   ..),
>      ,  ,     
> ,    -"     ",   .
>      ,


  ,                  ?  :Smile:           .

          ?         ,    5               .     ,      ,          .


           3 ?  E  
     150-200  ,                Kenwood TS-520             ebay.de

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kenwood-TS-520-KW...QQcmdZViewItem

        100       3                    .

  140-160.              
  200   . 


                                 .

1  - ,              (             )

p.s.

    ,            :Smile:  



73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> to RX3APL
>    .  . DI-  , 2    .        .    ,     .


        ?

73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> df9fxk   , !!!


  ,               .

  RX3APL              UW3DI    0                 ,                  .
                              15   :Smile:  

    TS-520           
        UW3DI.
     TS-520       7              

73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     UW3DI,                -     TS-520, FT-901  ..                                  50.


            TS-520            .

    :  
 , -,                 
,     2         .

73

----------


## VE3EUT

> ,      .
>        4-     ,       500 .
>  ,  ,    500   FA  DI,      .
> 
>        ,


 ,  -       20 ,      160-  .
-,       -    . ,              .
 ,   -     . ,   - .    ,    ,   . 

, IMHO,      -  500,   -  200-300$.    ,  , , ,    ..   ,      .

----------


## bubble gum

.... TS-520.... 
   . !!!   -   .    TRX -399.     NB.   ...  160  -  !!     ,   -  45-50 .  :     ?  :Smile:         4  ...  :Smile:    .

----------


## RK1AT

> RA0JV
> 
> to RX3APL
>    .  . DI-  , 2    .        .    ,     .          
> 
> 
>     DI    ?
> 
> 73


,     90   ex UA0JBS.

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ijk
> 
> ,      .
>        4-     ,       500 .
>  ,  ,    500   FA  DI,      .
> 
>        , 
> 
> 
> ...


      20        
.                  ...

73

----------

df9fxk ,       ts-520, 

  ,       ?
    (  ).    ,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> df9fxk
> 
>       20        
> .                  ...
> 
> 73
> 
> 
> ,         ,       .
> ...


  :Very Happy:  

         Universe  5500    USB,LSB  AM   30W
  .        7800      
     .

                        -        SSB    ,                        .     .                      2  ?

     ,                ''''             

-  (                  ) 
                     .

      ,                                  .  

 :Smile:        ebay.de  



http://cgi.ebay.de/Grosses-CB-Funk-B...QQcmdZViewItem  :Smile:  

73

----------


## Viktor67

:Smile:        ebay.de  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grosses-CB-Funk-B...QQcmdZViewItem


 !        ,      20

----------


## RX3APL

> df9fxk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RA0JV
> 
> ...


 ,        ,        ,    -  ()  ,      ,      .      ,         -,      ,   . (       -1?)     "" ,                 .     -1,  ,     ,  ,  .   ()          -,           21 . ,            . ,       , ,                 .      ,      .    ,  ,        ,   ,  ,            .,       !

----------


## RX3APL

100%!   - ,  -,     .         DSP, ,     .
   ,     !
      ,   !          ,       +       -        .     ,      .             -       -     . !            !        ?      ,        ,         -  .           ,            .   ,   ,        ,          .    90             840 ,       ,         200-500 $! ,   ,     .  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> df9fxk (): 
> 
>   DI  ? 
> 
>    50- Collins KWM-2


   .        Collins KWM-2        UW3DI            .               
?
73

----------


## RX3APL

,       !   .,    ,    ,       .    ,          ,    .     ?      ,    .   ,       ,       . 73!

----------


## RK1AT

,     ,    .           !     -311

----------


## RV9CGZ

.         ,                    .
     ..      ,                           10 :Smile: ,           
3  4        .
          2    .              :Smile:  

            ,                        .
      .


       -2     .           ,                           ,
     ,                         .

          ,                 -105.
       ..  

                 -250.

               -105               .     
                     .                 .

             ,      .        ,            
     .     
      -105         3  .          -311              .

       0        .        ,           .     
,      ..         .                            
UW3DI
      .
73

----------


## RV9CGZ

!

       -520       152

          :


 knomarflieger ( 18)  EUR 152,00       22.12.05         13:07:28 MEZ  



 jagdmuellerjo ( 61)  EUR 151,00       21.12.05         07:50:56 MEZ  


 knomarflieger ( 18)  EUR 150,00       22.12.05         13:07:05 MEZ  


 schdingezeh(privat)  EUR 122,78       20.12.05         08:09:41 MEZ  


 helginer ( 57)  EUR 111,00               20.12.05           20:19:52 MEZ  


 helginer ( 57)  EUR 108,00               20.12.05           20:14:25 MEZ  


 df9fxk ( 82)  EUR 101,00                 19.12.05            15:48:12 MEZ 



                 .

                      .

     20.45         
                        6                    
    .  ..          .

                     ,   ''''             :Smile:  

73

----------


## Roland

,

          UW3DI-1         400  50 .

LY2SZ

----------


## ALEX.4K

> ,
> 
>           UW3DI-1         400  50 .
> 
> LY2SZ


  ,  .
,     .
    ,         .
      (   -      ),    -          .

!

----------


## Roland

,  ! 
:    ,                .     (, )      RX. 
 , .

----------


## Don-Kihot

-!
     ( ) 
   50  ,,"
73!

----------


## R3BU

,   ,  " " CW   SSB.

----------


## RV9UP

> ,  ! 
>          .     (, )      RX.


( )   "".   .                 .   -       .

73
UP

----------


## Set-up

3  1950 ., -

----------


## Roland

.

 . TRX UW3DI-1. .    ,    +350.    ,   ? 220 .  ,        0,033?

Roland
73

----------


## ua3urs

Roland  ..      .     ---  ,, ,,       ,          .      220 .        ,                .          (    ) ,     ,,,,,  .       .0.033   .         ---  ?     ?     ?

----------


## RU4UU

...

----------


## Alex rw9wt

"    ..."

   .
RW9WO  -   ,  "   " - .
 -     L      - ,   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> RW9WO  -   ,  "   " - .


,           ,  - ?
     -       !
    ()   ,      .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 220 .


  ()?  :wink:

----------


## ua3urs

,     ,  ?

----------


## UR3INQ

*RA0JV*
    UW3DI c  ,   .       ?    Skype (login-barrister90). .

----------


## UB3GAF

!

----------


## RN4R

> -UW3DI-1


    ,      .       DI.
     ,    .

----------


## Edifier

EBAY DRAKE TR-4C    !

----------

,  100   .

----------


## RN4R

> ,  100   .


   ,      150-200      150          .      .   . 




> DRAKE TR-4C,  ?     - .


     ,    .

----------


## ua4sz

UW3DI--,  .     .

----------

UW3DI  2 .            .   ,       .      ,  .

----------


## ua6adk

,  .   ,     ,     /      29,30.          .            .  .   "-"    .   !!!!!73!!!!!

----------


## VIKTOR

,  .   ,      UW3DI .     ,   2002  ,        160-80  ,      ( 13     ) .       .       !   ,     .    ,       .                                                                                PS:     .

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

*  5 ():*




> ,  .   ,      UW3DI .     ,   2002  ,        160-80  ,      ( 13     ) .       .       !   ,     .    ,       .                                                                                PS:     .

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## SmallHAM

> ...      ...


  -      613  64,   ,     :

    -  ,         UA2AO.
   ,        64.            ... :Wink: 
   - http://us3iat.qrz.ru/radio/1967/ssb_eff/ssb_eff.htm

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## VIKTOR

,    .      .   -   .         .   ,     ,    ..

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## VIKTOR

,  (    -   )    ,    . :Razz:  ..  ,            .

----------


## VIKTOR

,        .        ,   3 .. :Crying or Very sad:  ::::         .

----------

> 


 .
 :Razz:

----------


## VIKTOR

::up::  ::up::  
   ,      !
69 - 160-220 
623- 600-900 
613- 120-200     ,  100     :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## VElkin

> ,        .       ,   3 ..


    ,    "  "  .
         . 
   ,      ,     ,       ,       .

----------

VIKTOR

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## Vit51

> UW3DI-1


,     !
P.S. UP2AG ( LY2AG)    - .(  70-    .)

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## VIKTOR

> http://istok2.com/catalog/?key=6%E69...CD%E0%E9%F2%E8


C .       !  1500   !       ...

----------


## VIKTOR

> -  , ....


 ,      ?     .

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

,     70         .

----------

RX9CQV

----------

104, AlexJ, cimos, Edifier, IG_58, NikB, R4HBC, R5VA, R6CQ, RA4UIR, RC3ZQ, rv3mb, RX4HX, UA4UDJ, UA9LKK, ua9uin_Alex, , ,

----------


## RC3ZQ

*RN3GP*, 
    DI

----------


## RC3ZQ

.

----------


## 85

. 
    ,  .       150  )). , ,  4      ,    -    .     313   ,   .

----------


## ua3rmb

> 313   ,   .


  ,   311-.

----------

RN3GP

----------


## 85

> ,   311-.


 -311     90:1,  -313  150:1. ,    ,        .



> !


 .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   500  380  200

----------

UA4UDJ

----------


## RN3GP

UW3DI  FT-891,   -, 891      . :Rolling Eyes:  FT-8  ,  .
       .     .       ,   , . :: 
  ,  .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,   , .


,    ?     TS-830  FT-101ZSD, .    .

----------


## RN3GP

> -2   ..


    ,     ,    1.5   .

----------

> 1.5


   8-.
 6    .
.

----------



----------

,    ....  !!!
     !
 :Super: 
         , .
      .

----------

RA3QTT , RL1L,

----------


## RN3GP

,   ,    ,  ,  ""  ,       .
  69  , ,  .  ,   ,  -30.  ,    4-      ,    ,         . 

    .  50    7-9.
  .

   ,  IG_58     :!:   8     ( ).

   . https://aliexpress.ru/popular/led-me...momentary.html

----------


## RN3GP

> 88  (, ) ?


  .




> .


    ,  .
       ,  3  , 4  (    Mini Circuits ),   . :Sad:

----------

Linearistik

----------


## RN3GP

> 


     .   -399, IC-703 IC-746 FT-840 TS-590 TS-2000 FT-920 FT-857 K-3; FT-891  FT817  ,    ?
      -3  FT-920      .
     , ,          ?      -399  FT-857,  .
  UW3DI  ,     ""        .

P.S.       SS   76,  ,    UW3DI . :Cool:

----------


## RN3GP

> .


    ,        ,        .
 ,   .      .

  ,        .

----------

EW1DX, IG_58, UA4UDJ

----------

EW1DX, RN3GP, UA4UDJ

----------


## 240

> ,        .


              ?
    .
 ,      UW3DI,      .
    UW3DI,   ,        ,    
      .    .

----------

IG_58, RN3GP, UR5ZQV

----------


## Igor-UGG

*UN7RX*,     ?    ,     DI        !     ... -   DI !...
     ,    ...

----------


## RN3GP

> ,     DI        !


  ? -       ?    ?    ,  DI    ,   ?
  UW3DI  ,  ,   ,      . !
*Igor-UGG*,    ,     ,    . ::::

----------

EW1DX, IG_58, RV9CGZ, UA4UDJ, 42

----------


## 4L1G

,    DI-I  ,  ,   4L4MM,   .

----------


## 4L1G

,       60 .  ,    . :!:

----------

RN3GP

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,    ,


          4L4MM :Sad:                ?

----------

4L1G

----------


## UR5ZQV

*4L1G*,   ,   .   ""     (  ,    :Smile: ).

----------

4L1G

----------


## RU9CA

-         dsb,       69  dsb. 
   500           ()   ,      , .
,    . 
      -   1:1             DSB.         ,     ,       .          .     " "      .

..   ,    .,     ,   ,   ,    .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

> -   1:1


    ,   ,    .

http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/UZLY/961126.htm

----------

RN3GP

----------


## ua3rmb

10,7  (    ,    )  -81      60 .  DI-           ,    .  .

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*,    -1,   "",   ,    .
  ,     ,  .  ,      .

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ....


 ,   18,     ,       ,     220    3-43  , * ,    !!!*     50            . 101   , 88   -2, -  .
,      ,     ,    . ,  73-17, Wima  ..      ,   ,   .   2-29  , +-1%.    *,  -34*,        .  ,       73-17   ,    , ... .    -5  0,01....0,1 .
  ! 73!

,  ... 
   ,      ...,        ,      4-1,   3-43, 3-41       73-17,    -5.   ,           ,   .   ,   , 18,    ,  .  ,                 .      ,   ,  ,    ,  -.  , ,       ,       1,5....2,5   .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ,      ...


 ,  ,       .    ,    .         .   ,     .     73-17 ... , ,    ,    .

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ..
> ....   ,   .     50..++


50 ..    ...
     100000 .       ,  ...
   , ,             , 
      , , ,   .
.

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ... DI ,      - .


 ,   .




> 6700.   .


 ,    ,    ,   , , .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*, 


> ,    ,    .   ,   .         ,       , .. ,      .


  " ",   ,   ,   ?     ?.
    ,       -20 ,   ,     500     ,           ( , , , , ...),       ,
        .
  (   ) ,   .
   !

----------

RN3GP

----------

IG_58, UR5ZQV,

----------

> 


!
  ,   .
    .


.
   - 40 .
  ,      .

 .
... -    
   .  
.
!

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ?


    ,          ,    73-17   ,     ,      ,     , .
, , .

----------


## IG_58

*UA4UDJ*, 




> ,   ,     .


https://www.cniga.com.ua/index.files/sgm.htm

----------


## SAM

!?

 ,    101  ,       .      !

----------



----------


## RU9CA

> !?


 ,        2 .
  ,    - .
1)   ,     L1  .     ,      " " .
2)          ,             ,       500    ?
3)   " ",   ,   ,    ?          ,           .

 - ,  ,       ,     ,  .            .     ,        ,  ,  ,    .
     -.

----------

ua3rmb

----------

IG_58

----------


## ua3rmb

> :


  500    ,   .     . ,   "   "    (  ,  ).      -       .

----------



----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA4UDJ

> *UA4UDJ*,  ...


   ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    ,         ,     .     ,      ,   .   ,   ).




> ...
>  ,    101  ,   .....      !


     ...  
  .

----------

> L1  .


.
 L1      .. .
 -12 - .
     .
 ,       ?
    ,     
 .



> !


      .
 :!:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ua4sz

> ,        2 .
>   , .


       .          . 507    .  
       500 .
       .  .
       ,.     .           .

*  7 ():*




*  5 ():*




> 


   ,  500  5000 ..   20

----------


## RN3GP

20.00

----------

IG_58, UR5ZQV,

----------


## alexis

500.053 ?          .    500  " ".   53    .   ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 , ,     ,   HP, 10 +- 3.
   ,        .     -20.



> ,       ,


     ? https://www.rv3yf.ru/product/kvarts-...vody-pod-payku





> ,        , -  .


 3.   ,   .      . :::: 
   ,         .   200 (  ).

      .

----------


## rz3qs

,    ,  4       .
  ,     9.

----------


## RN3GP

*veso74*, 
     10000    2 .     ,  NWT      ,      ,      .      , ,    ,    .
      ,  ,   .

----------


## RN3GP

*veso74*, 
      , .

----------

Alex44, RN3GP, UR5ZQV,

----------


## ua4sz

> ..     , ?


   .   1.

----------


## UA4UDJ

> *ua3rmb*,     ,     100%....


 ,     500           ,    499....501  495....505 , ,     ,   ,      ,      .

----------

R9UHN

----------


## R9UHN



----------


## ua3rmb

18     .   ,  .  18 ( --   ) ,       2  3 ,      .

----------


## UA4UDJ

> 18     . 18  --   ...


 ,   ,      30...40  ,    ,      ...     ,      ( "" ).

----------


## alexis

*240,*  .        ,      .
     500 ,          ,         , .  .  , , .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,


RN3GP,    .    500.053 ,   ,      .

----------

RN3GP

----------

melan, R3DDL, RU9CA

----------


## ua4sz

18     ,  ,     .    507,503

----------


## alexis

*df9fxk*, ,       ,        . :Wink:

----------

DL5EAH

----------


## RN3GP

> 50


 .       .




> ,         .


,   ,             10 000 000  +- 3 .      HP,         , ,      ,    500   .

----------

IG_58

----------


## alexis

*IG_58*,   .        ,    .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -  ,   -    ,       Si5351.     7-8 ,      ,


UW3DI              1    .                .. :Smile:

----------

Alex44, RN3GP,

----------

IG_58

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ""      .


          ,     UW3DI,  e         2  ..                     2          UW3DI :Smile:

----------



----------


## UA4UDJ

!         ,  , + - 10        ,   ,     , -  . , ,         ,      .
,     18, 1977  1978 ..,    ,     ,    ,    . ,        ,    "R".  ,  .

----------

> ,     ,    ,  -25-30.     ,  -10-15   ,


     ?



> ,  ,   .


,     ,    
      .
    .

----------


## RX1AG

RN3GP,      .   
1.   
2.   18.
3.          / /
4.  4   18  
5.   18  .3
6.   4 

  .    UW3DI  ,

----------


## UA6ASQ

> (61) ,  .

----------


## alexis

> (61) ,  .     .


       ,            ..        80.   ,      .

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ...   ,    ,  .

----------


## sergejbelyj

> 


 ,     : , ,   .       500.        ,  .             .

----------


## RN3GP

,   ,   ,  ,    . ,    .  . :Sad: 

  ,    , .   .

  ,     ,   ,     ,   L-33   .  ,  .

----------


## Stabor

> ,


     .     :      R38   C42.     ,   .   ""  .





> -


       .....

----------


## alexis

> ,     .


 ,        ,    ( )    .




> ,  .


  80-     -311           "  80"   ,         .
     ,        ,           465              " ".  ,     100   ,      .  :Razz:

----------

RU9CA

----------


## 240

> ?


 . ""     , -  .

----------

RU9CA

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ,     .... ,  .


    .        500 .    ,      45, 47.        44  0,01.......0,1 .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## RN3GP

> .        500 .    ,


 ,       500.       ,   8  ()  6/2/1.41=3.8 .  .           .      . 
     .

----------



----------


## 240

.

----------

UA0UV

----------


## Edifier

"6/2/1.41=3.8"
 6/2/1.41=2.128

----------


## UA4UDJ

[ ,      .
  :   !
 :::: ]    Covid-19. )

,     UW3DI-1 ,    1980-   69....  1976.  8 . 19.   61.   , .

----------

> 1980-


    :
  ...,      
UW3DI   UA3GBM.
....         
.
 ...        !
    .
    ,    .




> 61


     :     ?
 ::::

----------


## ua3rmb

( 61).

----------



----------


## alexis

> ,    .


               500   1 ?   ,    500    .

----------


## RN3GP

*UA4UDJ*, 
 :::: ,    2  BAV99.215  ,      88.    47 .   ,




> ,     ,


   ,    ,   ,      .   ,       .

----------

paguo-76M2fet, UR5ZQV

----------


## RN3GP

> .


  ,   0.2%,    .    ,      , ,    ,     ,     (503)   .



> UW3DI,


    DI,        86  ,  .   UA3ZVC.
   ,    DI .

----------


## RN3GP

> .


 ,       ,   "",    .   ,   ,           DI/

 :

 , ,   .
      .
       .
   ,     (       ).

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


    ,      99,97%  .            ,   .
    ,   .   .     ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> -19    -74


,      ,     ,   . 74  :::: .

----------


## ra9dm

> ,


  -.  ,   ,         .  ,     ...   ..).., ,    ...)))

----------

RN3GP

----------

RN3GP

----------

> 47 .


 .
        .
/   ./
 :!:

----------

UN7RX

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ...,       ..


      507, 9, 20, 310, 311, 312.

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,  https://www.chipdip.ru/product/bav99s.115   (     ), 4    ,      . High-speed switching diodes     .

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> ,    ?


,         .

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*, 


> ,         .


    -1,  , 4 ,      ,   ,  . ,   4-      :Smile: .

----------


## cerber38

> **,        .


   ,  ,  ,   ,

----------

ua4sz

----------

Edifier

----------


## cerber38

> *cerber38*,    ?    .


     ?

----------



----------


## IG_58

> ?


, .

----------


## UA4UDJ

UW3DI-1 ...

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## UA4UDJ

> . 
>     ...


 ,     ,   ,      ..      100%! :!:

----------

IG_58, UA4UDJ,

----------

> UW3DI


    !
(   69)
 ::::

----------

NikB, RN3GP, YAlexY

----------


## IG_58

> 


   , ,  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?42849

----------

cerber38

----------


## alexis

> .


 , " -  ".




> ?   100500  ?


   ,            .        . .
  ,    ?  :Razz:   -           18-20,   .    .
           .  :Wink:

----------

UA4UDJ

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UA4UDJ

18   ,   . ))  
    !!! -50      . 
  ?    250.....300  .

    18:
 Uop max -    : 20 ;
 Inp max -   : 16 ;
 Inp  max -    : 0,05 ;
 * -  : 0,5   Uop 3 ;*
 Unp -   :   1   Inp 20 

*0,5        .*

----------


## UA4UDJ

> ....    !


    ,    . ) 
           UW3DI-1, UW3DI-2 ,      .    UA1FA (  !      . ) 
    ...,      2...,     ,,,.  2    ,   18.   2     .    407, ,   .      311, 312, 507,   500        .      .      TDA2030   !!!    ...
 !!!

----------

alexis

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RN3GP*, 


> ?   100500  ?


 ""?   "" 9  ,  -40     , + "-20"  ,  -60,      50.
            ,  ,      .             .

----------


## ua4sz

> *UR5ZQV*,         ,


     ,     4315  ,                 .
        .
  ,  .
      ,          .
   1-38

----------

UA0UV

----------

alexis, R5VA

----------


## alexis

*ua4sz*,           ,    (    ).        80     ,  .      . :Wink: 
                ( 2- 805),     ,      ,        .
 -     ,   " ".     ,   -       .  :Smile: 

,     80   90- (    160 ),   ,   ...    ,   ,     ,     .  :Razz:

----------


## RN3GP

> 80   90-


 76      ,   ,        ,   ,      .   ""        ,    .
  ,     .

    DI  , !!!  . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RN3GP

> RN3GP,          (   . ).
>        .


   "",     .   . 
     ,     ,     .
    -47,   ,     ,   . :Shocked: 
   ! 
*RU9CA* :!:

----------


## ewgen75

,         ?

----------

ewgen75

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ewgen75*, 
   ,  ""     -1  ..  :Smile: .

----------

ewgen75

----------


## ua3rmb

-.

----------



----------


## ua3rmb

.  .   .

----------


## VElkin

,    ,     ,     .  -15  4-18  4-102  .

----------

> 


     .



> 


 (.)    ... !
    !
 ::::

----------


## 09

,  .    UW3DI,  623      HC49U.  .       ,   .        3,5 ,  8   .  ?

----------

09

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*09*,    ...

----------

09

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*UR5ZQV*,    3,5

----------

09

----------

09

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*09*, -    ,     ,
    . 20( 8)-220-240,80(.10)1  30-150.   
   15

----------

09

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## alexis

*09*,      ,         .
          ,             ,    .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*09*,    ,     TX-RX(-)-  .   ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

> *09*,      ,         .
>           ,             ,    .


    .         (.  . 43,     ),   " " ,   ,    .
  " "  ,     .   .

----------

.   ,          10   .     1 .     ,  "" .

----------

UA4UDJ, UN7CDN

----------


## UA4UDJ

,              ,      .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UA4UDJ*,  " "   ,  ,     .
    .

----------



----------


## IG_58

*UR5ZQV*,         , ,     - (,  ).          :



  UW3DI  ,     ,  ,        .

----------

RU9CA

----------


## VElkin

?      !   
  .

----------

UA4UDJ

----------


## Michael-14

> UW3DI-1.


            (      10 ) ,  ?     () ,  ,  ,  UW3DI -  ,     ! (  )

----------

alexis, UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*IG_58*, .
 " "   3 ,   . ..    ,  ""    ,     (      ) ,    ,   .       ,    " "    .
    " ",  "" ,    , + .   ,        6...6.5,   "10",  ,    613,    -  , ..    ,   ,  .

----------


## sergejbelyj

?

----------

RZ6MB

----------

